# 400 amp service



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well how would you install a 400a service in an industrial facility??


----------



## cmac1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Only your poco can answer these questions


----------



## Paceman (Feb 11, 2009)

First thing you are going to have to do is supply a load calculation to the power company. You may be charged for any alterations or upgrades the power company has to do to accommodate the load from the garage.


----------

